# Graco 695 Standard or Pro



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey! New member, long time lurker and painting contractor longer than I care to admit. 

Sold off AAA last year and finally killed the 440i sprayer (The walking dead of sprayers, zombie)

I don’t do lacquer or elastomeric anymore.(sold GH230 5 years ago)
Repaints and NC/remodels mostly along with exteriors. (Heavy slow dry Oil primers often outside)

The 440i is/was a solid sprayer but it was pushing pretty hard frequently and think a bigger sprayer would fit my type of workload. 

So the 695 is my choice. Price difference is $2300 vs $2700

Weights a non-issue. Is the Pro worth the $400 more?
Thanks for replies and for things I’ve read over the years!
PS: 
My buddy says 495pc Pro high-boy and I’m being an asshat. I need new buddy’s is my thought.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

OldDude said:


> Hey! New member, long time lurker and painting contractor longer than I care to admit.
> 
> Sold off AAA last year and finally killed the 440i sprayer (The walking dead of sprayers, zombie)
> 
> ...


I agree with your buddy. For what you are doing a 495 is perfect. It should take you into retirement with ease. The only time you need a 695 for residential is for elasto's.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm guessing the difference between the two is the bells and whistles on the pro model. I don't care about the smart controls and pressure read out on the new models so I never spend money on that stuff. I just pay attention to gpm and pressure. I know how to turn down the pressure without a digital gauge.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm with you on this, keep your friend but get the 695. To me anything less than a 695 is just a door stop.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

I’m thinking the 695 will take whatever I throw at it. The 495, while great doesn’t have that flexibility. 
$1300-495 Pro. 
$2700-695 Pro

Great prices make decision harder


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like you have already decided on the 695 - which is a solid choice. 

My take is that no one ever regretted having more power and capabilities in a sprayer than they might have actually needed (if, as you say, the extra weight is a non-issue) but having an undersized spray rig can be a hassle and continuous source of regret.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

RH said:


> Sounds like you have already decided on the 695 - which is a solid choice.
> 
> My take is that no one ever regretted having more power and capabilities in a sprayer than they might have actually needed (if, as you say, the extra weight is a non-issue) but having an undersized spray rig can be a hassle and continuous source of regret.


Better to have and not need than need and not have theory is what keeps popping into my fume challenged brain.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

I’d split the difference and get the 595 but don’t see guys buying this model


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

OldDude said:


> Better to have and not need than need and not have theory is what keeps popping into my fume challenged brain.


I totally agree.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

RH said:


> OldDude said:
> 
> 
> > Better to have and not need than need and not have theory is what keeps popping into my fume challenged brain.
> ...


Yep. I’m like 60 min from ordering


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for input. The 695 Pro is ordered.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

OldDude said:


> Thanks everyone for input. The 695 Pro is ordered.


This was a typo. Reading glasses were not around. I went 595 Pro not 695. 

$1300 new plus tax. 

While the 695 is great the 595 will do 95% of my work and now budget allows more Festool addiction I mean additions!

Sorry for typo


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

OldDude said:


> This was a typo. Reading glasses were not around. I went 595 Pro not 695.
> 
> $1300 new plus tax.
> 
> ...


So where are you finding a 595 for $1300? That's below my cost...


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

SW

Went through a bad experience on a rebuild (time, work not actually performed) and they offered me a deal on new sprayer of choice to make up for major headache.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

The 695 is a good machine, but if you plan on doing finer finish work with it, I don't think it sprays as good at lower pressures than say a 495. In my opinion it's more of a beast machine, meant for cranking up at 2200psi and running all day. 

My personal opinion the pro model is best. The reason? The roll up swivel for the paint line, that's worth the extra money right there. It can't be added on because it's welded to the frame and isn't a bolt-on addition.

Once you have a reel on your machine you won't ever want to go without it.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

woodcoyote said:


> The 695 is a good machine, but if you plan on doing finer finish work with it, I don't think it sprays as good at lower pressures than say a 495. In my opinion it's more of a beast machine, meant for cranking up at 2200psi and running all day.
> 
> My personal opinion the pro model is best. The reason? The roll up swivel for the paint line, that's worth the extra money right there. It can't be added on because it's welded to the frame and isn't a bolt-on addition.
> 
> Once you have a reel on your machine you won't ever want to go without it.


Yeah I’m sure the reel system is great. I opted for the 595. (Same price as 495)

I tend to agree on the fine finish aspect you mentioned. 
Thx


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

OldDude said:


> SW
> 
> Went through a bad experience on a rebuild (time, work not actually performed) and they offered me a deal on new sprayer of choice to make up for major headache.


not only is that a 'deal' its less than my net cost direct from graco for sure they are losing money on that one.


----------



## OldDude (Apr 18, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> OldDude said:
> 
> 
> > SW
> ...


Not as much as I lost at the start of this fiasco. SW stepped up though. Kudos to them


----------

